# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Internationale Funkausstellung Berlin (IFA), Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Website - b2b.ifa-berlin.com

youtube.com/@ifaberlin2490

facebook.com/ifa.berlin

twitter.com/ifa_berlin

linkedin.com/groups/4796982

instagram.com/ifa_berlin

Internationale Funkausstellung Berlin on Wikipedia

IFA 2023 - September 1-5, 2023, Berlin, Germany

IFA 2022 - September 2-6, 2022, Berlin, Germany

IFA 2021 - September 3-7, 2021, Berlin, Germany

IFA 2020 - September 3-5, 2020, virtual

IFA 2019 - September 6-11, 2019

IFA 2018 - August 31 - September 5, 2018

IFA 2017 - September 3-6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

IFA 2014 Day 1 highlights 

 Published on Sep 4, 2014




> Mobile World Live reports from IFA 2014 where device giants Samsung and Sony yesterday went head-to-head on product launches. The South Korean vendor unveiled its Note 4 and Note Edge, while Sony launched its new flagship smartphone Xperia Z3. And ‘wearables’ featured high on the agenda, including a new launch from Asus. Watch all the highlights here!

----------


## Airicist

IFA 2014 Day 2 highlights 

 Published on Sep 5, 2014




> Mobile World Live reports from the second day of IFA 2014 in Berlin, where Microsoft announced a trio of new devices using the Nokia Lumia brand, including a device it described as an “affordable flagship”. The company took a bold swipe at its rivals, claiming Apple and Samsung’s smartphone experience is “clearly inferior” to Lumia. Meanwhile our reporter team discovers how Huawei is taking firm aim at Samsung with its new phablet, and Chinese vendor ZTE is targeting the German market.

----------


## Airicist

IFA 2015 Recap: Day One

Published on Sep 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

IFA 2015 Recap: Day Two

Published on Sep 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

IFA 2016 day zero

Published on Sep 3, 2016




> Barista robots and selfie-phones. Berlin's warming up with cyborg assistants.

----------


## Airicist

IFA 2016 highlights: day one

Published on Sep 3, 2016




> Battle-worn BB-8 and Acer's new Chromebook from the show floor's official first day.

----------


## Airicist

IFA 2016: The best bits

Published on Sep 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

IFA 2017: What to expect

Published on Aug 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

LG IFA 2017

Published on Sep 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

IFA 2018: what to expect

Published on Aug 24, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "5G, laptops, streaming news and more at IFA 2019, Europe's biggest tech show"
We're on the ground in Berlin, Germany to bring you everything that matters from IFA 2019.

by Rich Brown
September 2, 2019

----------

